# Prevent a baby from hitting her head in a cot



## little_e

how to prevent a baby from hitting her head in the cot whilst asleep? it's getting worse with my DD :( was worried she had concussion this morning!!! I don't want to use bumper covers due to SIDS...


----------



## ~RedLily~

You can get something like this?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Airwrap-Si...O7BE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296697873&sr=8-2

I didn't know there was a problem with bumpers so LO has a normal one.


----------



## Seity

Maybe I'm a bad mom, but I just let him bump his head. :shrug: Mostly he doesn't wake himself up when he does it.


----------



## little_e

RedLily: I have that already... it only prevents her hands and legs from poking out, it's still hard when she throws her head to it
Seity: I wish she won't wake up from the bump but she hits it pretty hard :(


----------



## Mrs Doddy

do you use a sleeping bag?? I find Jess moves less with it and pretty much stays in one place


----------



## lindsayryan

I need something asap, the past 4 nights he has learned how to move in his cot in his sleeping bag and his head was right against the bars this morning....dont know what to get....i will keep watching! x


----------



## Jadey-x

i never had this problem until casey caught her cold. she sleeps in a sleeping bag and is still able to move so i put a blanket over her aswell and tucked in the the sides under her. i think its helped im not sure? used a light sleeping bagso she wouldnt be too hot. thinking of getting a cot bumper but wont use it until she is one. not sure what ill do until then if it gets bad again :( x


----------



## BunnyFace

You can geting individual bumpers or have you considered an airwrap? It's breathable and safer than a normal bumper :thumbup:


----------



## little_e

DD is in a sleeping bag and the cot is covered with the airwrap! 
lindsayryan: every morning or in the middle of the night when she can't get back to sleep because she knocked her hard so hard, I never know where in the cot she will be!!! I have watched her once and within the space of 5 mins, she has turned 360 degrees 5 times from just kicking her legs inside that sleeping bag!
Someone told me that they will grow out of it... :( just hope that's soon!!!


----------



## icy1975

I have just started to encounter this problem so my plan is to get an airwrap bumper and then tuck Lucy up with a cotton sheet tucked into each side of the cot to try and stop her wriggling so much, no idea if this will work but I'll try anything atm


----------



## mamajoanne

I totally recommend this bumper https://www.safedreams.co.uk/, it is like the airwrap but much prettier and seems a bit more cushioned too x


----------



## bathbabe

Seity said:


> Maybe I'm a bad mom, but I just let him bump his head. :shrug: Mostly he doesn't wake himself up when he does it.

Me too. He can sleep thru banging his head but if i turn over in bed he hears... :dohh: x


----------



## icy1975

icy1975 said:


> I have just started to encounter this problem so my plan is to get an airwrap bumper and then tuck Lucy up with a cotton sheet tucked into each side of the cot to try and stop her wriggling so much, no idea if this will work but I'll try anything atm

Well I went and got an airwrap bumper today and it's fab, Lucy's rolled over and bumped her head twice and it hasn't bothered her at all, where as last night with no bumper she screamed every time she did it, so the cushioning must be okay. As for the cotton sheet to 'pin her down' well that didn't work at all, she wriggled out of that in seconds!:dohh:


----------



## little_e

Icy, DD had airwrap for a while, it's only about I would say 2 weeks ago she started hitting her head hard? I don't think the airwrap has any cushioning effect :( She is a lot more mobile now and have started to crawl... Last night she didn't hit her head that hard so I think she is learning :) Just letting u know as your DD is about 1 month behind so you might encounter similar problem in one month's time...
Yea, nothing can pin that girl down too :rofl:


----------



## alibaba24

I never used bumpers until Rosalie was about 8-9 months then i was so tired of her banging her head and getting little bruises that i just put the bumpers up. No head banging and were both happier x


----------



## KittyVentura

Fsids have removed bumpers as a listed risk factor on their website saying there's no evidence it can cause harm

ETA - Taken straight from the site - 
"Bumpers: there are cot bumpers in the cot. In the past, there were concerns that bumpers might make babies too hot, increasing the risk of cot death. However, research has shown that they have neither good nor bad effects. Take it out when your baby can get up on her hands and knees so she can&#8217;t climb out. Make sure there are no trailing strings or ties. " xx


----------

